# Hook Up - Chiller, A.H.U, F.c, Pump



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (15 يونيو 2009)

Hook Up - Chiller, A.H.U, F.c, Pump

يارب يعجبكم 
واي سؤال انا بالخدمة ​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 يونيو 2009)

جزيت الجنة أخي محمد و بارك الله بك و عليك


----------



## بشار عيران (15 يونيو 2009)

شكوريا اخي وجزاك خيرا


----------



## apo_mosa (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## الدكة (15 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله ... رائع جداً 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (15 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله حاجه حلوة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## بى بى (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 يونيو 2009)

شكر جزيل الى الاستاذ محمد عبد الفتاح صاحب اللمسات السحرية 
مع تقديرنا للجميع


----------



## ramz (17 يونيو 2009)

شكر جزيل الى الاستاذ محمد عبد الفتاح ولكن الملفات عندما افتحها على الأتوكاد تظهر عبارة not valid ارجو المساعدة


----------



## osama mas (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الى الاستاذ محمد


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم جميعا 

هذا الملف علي اتوكـــــــــــاد 2007 اي اصدار اقل من كده اعتقد انة لا يعمل


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
وبارك الله فيك 
عمل رائع 
الملفات فتحت مع علي اتوكـــــــــــاد 2008


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (27 يونيو 2009)

مفيش حاجة عايزة تفتح علي العموم شكرا


----------



## بهجت جبير (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اشكرك استاذ على المعلومات القيمة استاذي العزيز عندي طلب يمك اذا امكن واكون ممنون من عندك استاذي وهو ان ترسل لي ملفات بخصوص الكلر الخاص بالتبريد المركزي كيفية العمل ووحدة المناولة وتوزيع الهواء الى الغرف وعودة الهواء وارسالها لي على ممنوع وضع البريد الالكتروني


----------



## ابو بيدو (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل


----------



## كاريير (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرااا بجد يا بشمهندس محمد على المجهود ده بس لو ممكن فى شرح لهذه المجموعه اقصد hook up شرح لكل جزء شكرا ليك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك على الشغل الجامد دا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

والف الف مبروك التخرج وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك العملية والعلمية ان شاء الله


----------



## spyeng_85 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر اخى


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamadalx (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس انتا فعلا انسان محترم ومجتهد بجد


----------



## هادى صقر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكوريا اخي وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## usamaawad40 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و انتم بخير و في كامل الصحة 
بارك الله فيكم و زادكم من فضله و فرج عن كل مسلم همه وكربه و غمه و بدل عسره يسرا


----------



## disko (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا صديقى


----------



## pora (2 يناير 2010)

جميله فعلا


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا الى الاستاذ محمد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ​*​


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (2 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووحشني جدا يا ابو حميد


----------



## الدره المصون (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الجنه


----------



## عبير محمود (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibraimel (6 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (15 مارس 2010)

جزيت الجنة أخي محمد و بارك الله بك و عليك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 مارس 2010)

تحياتي لكم وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (16 مارس 2010)

يسلمو ايداك يا عسل


----------



## aati badri (16 مارس 2010)

متشكريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا هندسة


----------



## eng usama_as (17 مارس 2010)

:77::77::77::77:رائع مجهود اكتر من ممتاز
جزاك الله عنا كل خير:77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## rewesh (3 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يجزيك كل خيير


----------



## المنتسب (3 أبريل 2010)

طول عمرك متألق ياريس وسباق بالخير جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اشكرك بعنف


----------



## خادم محمد (3 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مستريورك (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداجداجدا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك لنا فيك يا هندسة


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## goor20 (18 يناير 2011)

mashkur


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع
وتحياتي


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك ربي كل خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 يناير 2011)

الف مليون شكر يا بش مهندس محمد عبد الفتاح

 عميد ملتقى الابداع والتمييز
:12::12:
​


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

انا مش عارف انزل الفيلين
الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (22 يناير 2011)

اشكركم علي المرور والواضح الحمد لله الموضوع كان مهم لكثير من الاعضاء 

ما شاء الله التحميل وصل لي 3000 

اشكركم جميعاً


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 يناير 2011)

شكر يا مستر محمد


----------



## eng.osamaa (23 يناير 2011)

كما عدناكم يابشمهندس
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ETWERI (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Emas (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## حمدي النمر (7 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adil mohamad (7 يناير 2012)

مختصر مفيد . بارك الله


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## elomda_5 (10 يناير 2012)

مشكور الله يكرمك


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير

و وفقك الله الى ما يحب و يرضى

و اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يرزقك الجنه و نعيمها " فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه"

و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## mech-egypt (21 فبراير 2012)

شكراً جداً


----------



## سما الاسلام (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elhussein007 (21 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا .*


----------



## hemazayed (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر ضياء حسن على (12 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يجزيك خير والله حاجات ممتازة


----------



## المهندس الحالم (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## فاضل علي حمزة (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Majed B.Hijazi (14 أبريل 2012)

Thanks


----------



## رجل الصناعة (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (14 أبريل 2012)

تماااااااااااااااام


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (16 أبريل 2012)

_*جزاك الله خيراَ استاذ محمد*_


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (13 فبراير 2013)

تسلم الأيادى يا هندسة


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 فبراير 2013)

جهد كبير من عملاق اكبر كما تعودنا منة


----------



## سما الاسلام (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## FABERGAS (22 يونيو 2013)

Thank you


----------



## ahmed omar404 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم يارب من كل شر


----------



## yousefegyp (1 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا فعلا تفصيلة جميلة جدا


----------



## Nile Man (2 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mahmood mrbd (2 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ضى الليل (11 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adil mozan (15 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adil mozan (15 أكتوبر 2015)

عفواً الملف باي صيغة يعمل


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 أكتوبر 2015)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (18 أكتوبر 2015)

تسلم


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

بارك الله فيك


----------

